# Today on RO-Saturday



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2009)

[align=center]







[/align][align=center]
Special thoughts go out to Happi Bun, who has lost the sweet Dewey, who would have been 
[/align][align=center]1 year old Saturday.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Welcome to bluecherry28, a friend of our very own Sabine! She has a warren-full of rabbits that we hope to see photos of soon!
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]A sad farewell to plainjane'sbaby bunny. We're glad that she has chosen to adopt two new babies and we hope that they are doing OK![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*JimD**'s* is wishing Pam Nock and Buck Jones a Happy Birthday!!!




 *Konotashi *is wondering about taking Salem on some bunny dates. Do you think this is a good way to find a bunny mate?




Luluznewz is wondering if LuLu is alazy bun.Should she be concerned if she just relaxes when out of the cage?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*RexLovables *is sharing an adorable video of the new way Butterscotch eats his hay![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*beans_etc* is wondering aboutbunnies and cats. Are they good together?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center]Bunnies who need your well-wishes:[/align][align=center]Thlayli's Hesterwho may have the Snuffles[/align][align=center]sweetrose's maverickwho Sneezes during cleaning time
[/align][align=center]Rusty's Akirawho is possibly in GI Stasis
[/align][align=center]pocketsizedrhino's Kirbywho is sneezy and snotty
[/align][align=center]Jordan's Delilahwho is also sneezing
[/align][align=center]murph72's holland lopwho may be in stasis[/align][align=center]MATH's Harveywho isn't eating well.
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]*DwarfGirl *is wondering ifcat kibble is bad for a bunny? Would it be an OK treat if it's not bad?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*honeybunnylovesthumper *wants to know if when she's transferring her buns from one place to another she shouldmove quickly or slowly?*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=51606&forum_id=48*[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Bailey and D'arcy havechanged their habits.*Sukichan* is wondering if this is normal?[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] *bunnykrissy *is looking for the National Convention schedule in Sand Diego for rabbits. Does anyone have a copy or know where to locate it online?
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]


[/align][align=center]Congratulations to all of our Back to School Buns Winners! 
[/align][align=center]Go tell them congratulations! 
[/align][align=center]If you're a winner, go pick up your certificate!
[/align][align=center]
 [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]New Photo Phile Contest!
[/align][align=center]Halloween Bunnies!





[/align][align=center]Don't forget to Cast Your Vote for Gainesville Rabbit Rescue![/align][align=center]They're #8 in the State and #116 in the Nation! Let's make them NUMBER ONE!!![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*pamnock *is remembering Buck Jones on his birthday, October 16th.
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*mousechalk's *face is going to beall over the city! Go find out why and share some smiles![/align][align=center]














[/align]


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 17, 2009)

Minda, thank you *so much *for mentioning Dewey's "would have been" 1st birthday. If only he was here so we could have celebrated it together. I don't want his memory to fade. He had so much courage and joy despite such a tragic disability. So once again, thank you. I know it's standard procedure to mention calender events, but it mean's so much to me, you wouldn't believe. :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 17, 2009)

Mystery bun is Kirby! Pocketsizedrhino's Princess Kirby, though. Not my King Kirby  
I hope Princess Kirby's sneezies go away soon


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Minda, thank you *so much *for mentioning Dewey's "would have been" 1st birthday. If only he was here so we could have celebrated it together. I don't want his memory to fade. He had so much courage and joy despite such a tragic disability. So once again, thank you. I know it's standard procedure to mention calender events, but it mean's so much to me, you wouldn't believe. :hug:


I'm glad it brought some smiles for you. Sometimes I worry that I'll stir up hurt when I remember them, but Dewey brought joy to many of us, and I know how much he is missed.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Mystery bun is Kirby! Pocketsizedrhino's Princess Kirby, though. Not my King Kirby
> I hope Princess Kirby's sneezies go away soon


Yes, it's Princess Kirby! 

I hope she feels better, soon, too.


----------

